# برنامج الماستر لتعلم اللغة الإنجليزية على الجوال



## سالترديفيد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

برنامج الماستر لتعلم اللغة الإنجليزية ​

برنامج يمدحونه لتعلم اللغة الإنجليزية مشروح بشكل قيم و مفيد جدا و بطريقة يسهل استرجاع المعلومات منه 
مع العلم و التطور سهل علينا التعليم الذاتي أنصح جميع الاخوة و الاخوات المهتمين في تعلم الغة الإنجليزية بتحميله 

حجم البرنامج 8 ميجا 








لتحميل البرنامج يرجى الضغط هنا






http://wonderstube.com/wonderful-courses/lesson4bthepassiveenglishgrammar.html

تحياتى للجميع ...​


----------

